# Fisch wird durch Wasser "geschubst"?



## Denniso (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Als ich heute von der Arbeit kam hab ich gesehen das mein einer __ Schleierschwanz von ALLEN anderen Fischen (Koi, Goldis, etc) durch den Teich geschubst wurde. Er trieb schon fast leblos dahin . Ich habe ihn sofort separiert, aber sieht nicht gut aus. Einen __ Parasiten / Pilz schließe ich aus, ist nichts erkennbar. Was ist das für ein Verhalten?

Helft mir 

P.s.: Sie gehen nur auf den einen los, andere lassen Sie in Ruhe und Verhalten sich da normal!


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch wird durch Wasser "geschubst"?*

Kann es sein, daß Dein __ Schleierschwanz kurz vor dem Ablaichen steht ? Dann schubsen die Männchen !


----------



## Denniso (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch wird durch Wasser "geschubst"?*

Hallo Jolantha,

Er wurde auch von Goldfischen und Koi geschubst? Und er ist auch ganz fertig  Wie stelle ich fest ob er kurz vorm ablaichen ist?

Er trieb wirklich leblos durchs Wasser. Also wenn das so beim Ablaichen ist O.O


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch wird durch Wasser "geschubst"?*

Wenn er so aussieht als wenn er gleich platzt, rund und dick, eben schwanger !!


----------



## Doc (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch wird durch Wasser "geschubst"?*

Hört sich danach an ... gehört dazu und sollte nix gefährliches sein.
Kannst mal nen Bild vom Fisch machen? 

Ansonsten setz das Mädel wieder in den Teich ... ablaichen befreit (hab ich mal gehört  )


----------



## Denniso (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch wird durch Wasser "geschubst"?*

Schubsen dann auch Koi mit? Das sieht aber ziehmlich hart aus o.o


----------



## Doc (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch wird durch Wasser "geschubst"?*

Foto vom Fisch?

Bei mir haben 3-4 Fische einen so eingekeilt, dass dieser quasi eingeklemmt wurde^^ ... so is das halt   ... meine KOIs haben den meisten Laich aber aufgefressen


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch wird durch Wasser "geschubst"?*

Ein __ Schleierschwanz? Der arme Kerl halt doch gegen normale Goldis und Koi überhaupt keine Chance. Der könnte ja nicht mal schnell wegschwimmen, wenn es ihm zuviel wird. Egal ob Ablaichen oder Fischmobbing....


----------



## Denniso (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch wird durch Wasser "geschubst"?*

Hallo,

Ja ein __ Schleierschwanz tut mir ja auch leid der kleine


----------



## Doc (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch wird durch Wasser "geschubst"?*

Hatte schon viele Babies im Teich, aber bisher ist noch keiner beim laichen gestorben 
Der packt das schon ... kannst Du kein Foto machen?


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch wird durch Wasser "geschubst"?*

Markus, 

hast Du schon mal Schleierschwänze schwimmen sehen? Der packt das schon? Das glaube ich nicht. 

Nicht umsonst wird der __ Schleierschwanz eigentlich als Aquariumfisch gehandelt und von vielen maximal nur mit Artgenossen in die Teichsommerfrische geschickt.


----------



## Doc (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch wird durch Wasser "geschubst"?*

Die wollen den Fisch ja nicht umbringen ... und es ist ein Tier^^ ... bei mir wurden die damals, bevor ich die verschenkt habe, sogar von __ Silberkarpfen gejagd. Ein Weibchen lag auf dem Rücken und die Goldies sind immer in die Seite geschwommen ... sieht glaube ich brutaler aus, als es tatsächlich ist ... Würde ja immernoch gern nen Foto vom Fisch sehen


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch wird durch Wasser "geschubst"?*



Doc schrieb:


> ... und es ist ein Tier^^ ...



Was soll das denn heißen? Natürlich wollen sie es nicht absichtlich umbringen. Aber es ist alles schon vorgekommen. Und ich wiederhol mich ungern, aber für Dich tue ich es nochmal: Der __ Schleierschwanz hat schwimmtechnisch keine Chance, den anderen zu entkommen, wenn es ihm zuviel wird.


----------



## Doc (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch wird durch Wasser "geschubst"?*

Hat selbst nen 15cm __ Goldfisch nicht, wenn 20 kleinere hinter ihm her sind und diesen an die Teichwand / Ecke drücken, bis er komplett aus dem Wasser ist und wieder reinplumpst. Am Ende war bisher jeder Fisch wieder dünn.

Ist ein Tier: Damit meine ich -> Ist Natur und die Fische erledigen das schon von alleine ... man muss doch nicht überall direkt eingreifen ... und wenn es ihm zuviel wird, dann vll. im nächsten Jahr auch,
wenn man gerade im Urlaub ist z.B. ... also ich habe in all den Jahren noch keinen Fisch beim ablaichen sterben sehen ... egal ob da nen 50cm Karpfen oder nen 4cm langer Goldfisch hinter anderen her war ^_^

Und ja ... ich habe schon gesehen (siehe meinen Thread von neulich), wie 20 Fische hinter einem her waren ... war lustig und alle leben noch


----------

